# Can I still get Sibelius for Win7?



## waveheavy (Aug 14, 2021)

HELP: I want to buy Sibelius, but a legacy version (Sibelius 2019.9 which works on Win7). I'm still using Windows 7 64 bit.

If I buy the present Sibelius Ultimate version, can I still get the legacy Sibelius 2019.9 version, and when I get a new computer later with Window 10, use the later version?


----------



## mducharme (Aug 14, 2021)

Why don't you upgrade to Windows 10 on that system? or is it not powerful enough?


----------



## waveheavy (Aug 15, 2021)

mducharme said:


> Why don't you upgrade to Windows 10 on that system? or is it not powerful enough?


I have tried to convert to Windows 10, but something is preventing it. The only way would be to do a wipe of the OS and start from scratch. That would mean trying to contact old software manufacturers to re-download legacy programs that probably won't even work with Windows 10. My goal was to keep this computer as slave, and get a newer one sometime later with Windows 10. Most of my pro VI's are on separate drives, so no matter with them. But most of my mix plugins are installed through Win7 OS.


----------



## wcreed51 (Aug 15, 2021)

It's unlikely that anything that runs on Win7 won't run on Win10, and visa versa. Download the Demo and give it a try.


----------



## easyrider (Aug 15, 2021)

waveheavy said:


> I have tried to convert to Windows 10, but something is preventing it. The only way would be to do a wipe of the OS and start from scratch. That would mean trying to contact old software manufacturers to re-download legacy programs that probably won't even work with Windows 10. My goal was to keep this computer as slave, and get a newer one sometime later with Windows 10. Most of my pro VI's are on separate drives, so no matter with them. But most of my mix plugins are installed through Win7 OS.


What legacy programs?

What Plugins are you using?

Most not if all major plugin developers have updated their software to work with windows 10

Windows 7 Is no longer supported by Microsoft so running it is not advised…


----------



## waveheavy (Sep 19, 2022)

easyrider said:


> What legacy programs?
> 
> What Plugins are you using?
> 
> ...


The Waves Platinum for one group of plugins. Going to Win10 means paying for a Waves update (around $300 last time I looked). Waves offers good deals upfront on individual plugin sales, but it's the update where they get you.

Finale 2014 I have won't work on Win10 (nor the old music files created with it or earlier versions that I have.)

Even my Developer version of Microsoft Office won't work on Win10.


----------



## easyrider (Sep 19, 2022)

waveheavy said:


> The Waves Platinum for one group of plugins. Going to Win10 means paying for a Waves update (around $300 last time I looked). Waves offers good deals upfront on individual plugin sales, but it's the update where they get you.
> 
> Finale 2014 I have won't work on Win10 (nor the old music files created with it or earlier versions that I have.)
> 
> Even my Developer version of Microsoft Office won't work on Win10.


I've Moved on ..I’m on windows 11 and making music.


----------

